# New TT owner 52 plate 225 in silver..



## jay (Mar 17, 2009)

Just took my first drive in the TT, what a motor!! Got the Bose in there too and i'm just in heaven. Love this car to the max, its awesome. 9 spoke alloys and black leather. 4 wheel drive...WOW.
I hear we can chip these up to 260hp?? Is it safe to do so??


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

I've only had my 225 for 3 weeks and have already had it stage 2 remapped and the difference is amazing.

I used Vagcheck (Surrey). They are very well spoken of on the forum and I have to agree totally. They are one of the best out there.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Welcome remap or chipping is fine as long as you use a good well known dealer with a good rep 
But first you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Have a read of the link.

It has a post in it by Vagcheck and they go into some detail of what you will get for your money.

You will not be dissapointed. You should safely get 265bhp and nearly 300 ft/lb torque on a stage 2 remap

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=105293


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome , a remap is a must. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi. Glad you like your car. We have a 3.2 Auto and a 1.8 225bhp and love them both as much. Dont know anything about chipping but if you find anything out please let me know.


----------

